# Solved: Limit the size of a folder server 2003



## anewtech (Jan 3, 2009)

I would like to beable to limit the size of a set of folders by user. Not specifically by user but allow each user a certain amount of space. These folder reside on a server 2003 machine and are on a shared network drive. I am unable to use disk quotas due to the fact that they are not the only files on the drives. The other files have to beable to be written to as well and I only want to limit the size of the set of folders on the shared drive. I know there is no way to do this as of right now on the srever as it sits. If anyone has used a software that can do this I would really like to know what it was and what you thought of it. As always thank you for reading!


----------



## anewtech (Jan 3, 2009)

I solved it there is a windows add on for the Server 2003 R2. It only works with the R2. It is call FSRM (File System Resource Manager). You have to install it to your file server as it is not installed automatically so have your disk or image ready. It then allows you to limit the size of the folder that you want the downside is that you have to share the folder first. Here is a link with detail. http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Configuring-Volume-Folder-Quotas.html I hope that saves someone some time! Thanks guys!


----------

